# Auto Channel Splitter Multiscript



## ScoringFilm (Jun 21, 2016)

Moved to this thread:






Multi Divisi Script v6.5


Multi Divisi Script v6.5 This multiscript takes incoming polyphonic midi data and divides it between (up-to) six (monophonic) instruments. v6.5 added: Note Off Delay (NOD) can sometimes help with stuck notes in heavily scripted instruments. User assignable CCs for various controls Many...




vi-control.net


----------



## artmuz (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks!
I think I will have lot of use for this one!


----------



## Przemek K. (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot for this.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 21, 2016)

Looks like a useful script. My method for this is to split up my keyboard range through Midi Patchbay and IAC Bus.


----------



## maclaine (Jun 21, 2016)

This is super cool, and something I've wanted for a long time, so thank you. I'm giving it a spin right now, and my only comments are that I'm finding the adjustment sensitivity of the range sliders to be pretty touchy. I have trouble getting it to land on exactly the note I want sometimes, as it will seem to skip a few keys no matter how gently I try to move it. Also, the upper two ranges seem to have the high note sliders appearing off the Kontakt window. Now, I will admit to being a Kontakt Idiot in general, but I can figure out a way to expand the size of the window so that the sliders show up. Any suggestions?


----------



## polypx (Jun 21, 2016)

You'll need Justin's knob.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jun 21, 2016)

Knob attached in opening post.

For fine control, press shift whilst dragging the knob with the mouse.

I have also updated the multiscript (attached in the opening post) with a few tweaks, easier 'knob' operation and a few extra presets.

J


----------



## nordicguy (Jun 22, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 22, 2016)

Great, thanks!


----------



## maclaine (Jun 22, 2016)

Awesome update with all the new presets. Thanks so much.


----------



## wbacer (Jun 22, 2016)

This is great, nice work, very useful.


----------



## xoandxo77 (Jun 23, 2016)

thank you~!


----------



## DynamicK (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks Justin ....your scripts are always very useful


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jan 26, 2018)

Thought I'd update this script a little - new version in opening post


----------



## Circe (Feb 15, 2018)

USEFULL USEFULL, Thanks a lot !!


----------

